# Cleaning With Ninn-Humpday Booster Shot!



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

It's Wednesday again. The day that cannot make up it's own mind. Is it the beginning of the week? Is it a promise of the coming weekend? It has no idea. SOOOO-it is now officially---CAKE DAY!!! Yes, ladies, we are celebrating Wednesday. Throw a cake together for dinner tonite. Something simple and friendly. Get out the candles and sprinkles and celebrate that we have made it half way through another week of spring cleaning and preparation! 

After the cake is out and cooling, go outside and just walk around. Take a look at your yards. Notice where the rain water is pooling, where the most sunlight hits for the longest. Look around for things that are starting to sprout without you-open up the mulch around them and let them breathe. Sit outside with your coffee, even if only for a few minutes. Revel in the promise of spring planting and harvest plenty. 

Above all, do NOT do any cleaning indoors today other than your day to day stuff. Do NOT turn your Wednesday celebration into a chore!!! Relax, take a breather, get your "to-do" lists together for tomorrow. Find something you like to do that's just for you, and do it. We too often forget to nurture ourselves while we are nurturing the future of society. Take today to re-claim the value of you! 

Me? I got new books in the mail today. I'll be reading all day. There is a fresh pot of coffee on the coffee table and I have no intention of doing a durn thing that I don't absolutely have to. I finally have the last book of the Left Behind series and I intend to devour every page!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Ninn. I think I'll join you when I get home this evening. Not with the cake, as I would probably be the only one to eat it and Lord knows, I don't need a whole cake!!!

But, since I have permission, I will be outside with you. It's such a beautiful day so far, and I hope it lasts til I get home. I've found myself looking around outside more and more lately, making mental notes of what needs to be done soon. I haven't really allowed myself to start many outdoor projects, because I know there are so many indoor projects still unfinished, that I feel guilty about ignoring them! This is because I realize once nice weather hits, I would rather be outside, so I really wanted to get more inside stuff done before that happens. But, as always, time is getting away from me.

It's a fairly warm day so far, the grass is greening up, and I'm ready to work outside. Thanks for allowing me to allow myself to get started! (is that a real sentence?)

Enjoy your book, and have a slice of that cake for me, would ya? LOL!


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Wow, the skies just opened up around here. Think I'll pass on that sitting outside. I'll probably also pass on the cake, but I think a nice pot of soup might be in order!

Oh my gosh, it's hailing about pea size. I think I'd better go check the TV and make sure this is all we're getting!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I skipped the cake, too. Went directly for the ice cream! It's been beautiful here today. Sunny and bright, about 45 degrees. I didn't do much outdoors, but I did leave the door open for a while, to exchange the air in here again. I washed off the outside of the door, too. It's looking like we will need to totally replace that this year. 

I did manage to do a walkabout on the yard, though. I have completely reversed the layout for the gardens and the patio area (no concrete, just furniture) It's more level toward the back door, so I'm putting the chairs and such back there, and the veggie and flower beds where the swing set currently sits. Panda the wonderdog is getting moved to the front of the yard and may actually get a doghouse! She won't use it, but she'll have it. It's much more likely that we will have to chase the babies out of there......lol. 

I noticed something today, too. When I started my fence project.....I forgot to leave a space for a gate! How on earth I expected to get in to the yard I will never know! So, I marked which section of fence has to come out for a gate to go in. DH has even said he will put a small trellis and pergola on it so I can have flowers on the gate posts! (I knew there was a reason I loved that man!)


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, Ninn, I didn't get to join you much after all. DH ran late getting off work, so by the time we got home, it was getting darker/cooler and wind had picked up a bit, making it even colder. I did walk around out there a little to get an idea what really needs to be done before my grass gets greener and takes off. I didn't realize I had so many little sticks in the yard!! 

I also would like to do some rearranging outside. I have a flower bed I've been wanting to tear out for several years, an old compost bin that needs moved up to where the veggie garden has been for 3 years. I have a shed that DH let me use for the garden, but the roof is so bad that everything inside is soaked. I kept a lot of canning jars in there, in cardboard boxes that disintegrated, and now jars are all over. Need to clean it out and get rid of the shed. There are a few volunteer trees that need to come out. My grapevine is leaning rather precariously, and I should really prop it up this year. And a lot more, but now that I've been out there I have a good idea of what needs done. Don't know if I can get to all of it this spring, but I have a lot of choices on where to start!

Thanks for the reminder to get out there and look it all over!


----------

